

Chrome OS now bundles webapps in folders - NicoJuicy
http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.nl/2014/05/stable-channel-update-for-chrome-os.html

======
NicoJuicy
Btw. Here is a screenshot:
[http://imgur.com/olvkOio](http://imgur.com/olvkOio)

